# Film Studies - 2015 - Suggestions



## Vivek Krishnan (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently working as a Software Engineer with an I.T organization in Atlanta. I am from India and my passion has always been films. Though I hear a lot of quotes about going to school is not essential for filmmaking, I wanted to pursue that as I feel it will give me confidence to pursue this passion. But I have some financial commitments and I am the breadwinner of the family ( I am married and my wife is a homemaker). It will be extremely difficult to manage to quit work and go to school. 
I was told that a lot of people go to school part-time and still manage to stay employed. Can anyone please suggest a way we can do that and if any schools allow part-time courses (evening colleges maybe)? Your suggestions will be a big help. Thanks in advance. 

Vivek


----------



## CadillacRanch (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Vivek. Which career in film are you interested in pursuing, or are you not sure yet?


----------



## Vivek Krishnan (Jun 19, 2014)

CadillacRanch said:


> Hey Vivek. Which career in film are you interested in pursuing, or are you not sure yet?


Hi,
I'm interested in pursuing Filmmaking.


----------



## CadillacRanch (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm from the UK so I have no idea about what programs may be available to you in Atlanta but it sounds like the obvious option would be for you to take an evening course at a local college (so you can continue to support your family) and learn the basics and find out if there's a particular discipline you're interested in.


----------

